# Neighbor Threatened My Dog



## T_dog12 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a big dog and I never take him out without being on a leash or putting him on his chain. He's a mixed breed and he's sometimes a little aggressive. A friend was visiting and they left my door open and my dog ran out and went onto my neighbors property and dug in their flowers and peed all over their yard before I could get to him. They came out and kicked my dog. Then as I was running over to get my dog they said to me "The next time your dog is on my property I'll shoot it". I told them I was sorry and that it would never happen again. Can they really shoot my dog? I've been so scared ever since and I know eventually he will run over there as an accident at some point.


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 19, 2010)

At a minimum I'd file a report with the PD asap. That's a threat and it needs reporting. I'd suggest a fence if you don't have one already and keep him in there for play and potty breaks. Mine is a house boy and that's where he is most of the time unless we're in the back yared(fenced) or on walks. It wouldn't do for me to have heard words like that from a "neighbor".


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Depending on where you live and the laws there, he might well be able to legally shoot your dog. He could do it even if it is illegal.

You should train your dog if your that scared. 

Your dog should not bolt out the door when it opens, and should not go out unless told that it is ok.

Your dog should come to you when called. 

It sounds like you have some training work to do if you don't want to fear for your dog.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

It depends on where you are- in some places, yes.  I'd really look up my local laws. And as Tx said, do some training.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Well, I would do the same thing honestly. Maybe not the kicking part but the threatening part for sure.

I'm sorry, but a loose dog that even you say is somewhat aggressive would scared to poop right out of me, and I'm pretty easy going with dogs. 

With owning an aggressive dog, you don't have the right to mess up. One slip up and your dog will be dead by the City/state you live in and you'll be forced to pay some heavy fines or hospital bills. Depending on the breed of your dog, you also hold a lot in your hands since one attack can cause thousands of other dogs to lose their lifes.

You need to install a baby gate at your back door or just behind your back door so your dog can't just run out the back door. It is your job to protect your dog, and if you know the dog is aggressive then it's also your job to protect everyone who lives around you.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

T_dog12 said:


> I have a big dog and I never take him out without being on a leash or putting him on his chain. He's a mixed breed and he's sometimes a little aggressive. A friend was visiting and they left my door open and my dog ran out and went onto my neighbors property and dug in their flowers and peed all over their yard before I could get to him. They came out and kicked my dog. Then as I was running over to get my dog they said to me "The next time your dog is on my property I'll shoot it". I told them I was sorry and that it would never happen again. Can they really shoot my dog? I've been so scared ever since and I know eventually he will run over there as an accident at some point.


Why would you take a dog you know to be aggressive at times out without a leash? It would seem that your neighbor has observed some of this behavior, along with your dog's history of being out unrestrained, and as a result reacted strongly to finding the dog on their property.

Key words, ON THEIR PROPERTY. You will have NO recourse should you go to any law enforcement because your dog is likely known to be out and about while not on leash, and was ON THEIR PROPERTY. 

Otherwise, I agree with TXrider.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Where are you located. I can post a link to your local consolidated dog laws which would include the language pertaining to "Dogs at large". I think the one law that is universal (and I have this from the word of a cop) is that if ANY dog enters your property and you feel threatened you can do what ever is necessary to end the preceived threat. Case in point... my hubby had my yougest son out in his stroller some years ago and a HUGE yellow dog came up to him and my son as they were just getting home. Hubby was along side our car and this dog held him AT BAY with my son in his stroller just barking and going back and forth and not letting him pass. We live in suburbia so shooting a gun in township limits is illegal but it didn't stop me from getting my other son's 22 rifle and putting a shot into the air. Needless to say the dog took off, I found out where he lived (which was about 5 houses away) and told the owner if he ever was over here again next shot wouldn't be in the air but obviously that dog had some aggressive issues. 

Now since he kicked your dog and would have prompted an attack the law doesn't see that as an aggressive dog, they see that as a dog who was provoked, so you could have recorse as far as the law in concerned but a lotta good it does yuo when your dog has been shot by this person because he decided to fight back when he was kicked. Train the dog to not bolt out the door (obviously) and his recall to avoid this in the future. The law generally doesn't make the distinction betweent the dog roaming at large and the one that escaped their owner.


----------



## T_dog12 (Apr 27, 2010)

Slick50 said:


> At a minimum I'd file a report with the PD asap. That's a threat and it needs reporting. I'd suggest a fence if you don't have one already and keep him in there for play and potty breaks. Mine is a house boy and that's where he is most of the time unless we're in the back yared(fenced) or on walks. It wouldn't do for me to have heard words like that from a "neighbor".


We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

A wagging tail doesn't mean jack. If the tail is cocked high and just the top half is wagging quicikly that is actually a dominant assertive wag. If the tail is gently wagging and in line with his topline then that is a happy wag and obviously I'm sure you know the low wag is a submissive/appeasement wag. 

Where do you live (state)? you can't always take what the local law enforcement says as gospel. Mine is always wrong and still hasn't filed a dangerous dog charge against the american bulldog that has jumped their fence 5 times to go after other dogs. Living in the country doesn't mean you don't have a dog ccatcher. EVERY county has a dog warden/dog catcher/animal enforcement agency. It's state law they have to. Just because you don't know it or the officers don't freely offer the info as to who it is doesn't mean it isn't there. 

Your neighbors didn't go overboard imo. Some people (me included) get really offended when some strange dog is pissing all over their yard and treating it like they own it. They were well within their rights to protect their property/selves. I don't agree that they kicked your dog BUT they were in their rights to defend their property. You KNOW your dog is aggressive, he really needs to be trained better or you're just inviting trouble.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

T_dog12 said:


> We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


It might be understandable to you- however it wasn't your property, it was your neighbors and he's not happy about it. As you just said they can shoot your dog legally- so in the best interest of your dog's safety you will need to invest some time in training and making it harder for him just to 'escape.'

It is what it is. Hopefully if it happens again your neighbor will show a little restraint. Maybe you can send him a peace offering or personally apologize and keep the situation from escalating. Maybe offer to replace any flowers the dog dug up.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

T_dog12 said:


> We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


I used to have family that lived out in the country. That was fairly common practice - shooting dogs that came onto the property uninvited, especially unknown dogs of unknown behavioral status. Much of the land was farm land, and the landowners had livestock and chickens that they had to protect from unknown dogs, and dogs of their own to protect from strays that potentially carried disease. And you're right; local law enforcement will do little to discourage landowners from protecting their property and animals from such dogs.

I would highly suggest you embark on some serious training with your dog as another poster suggested, in order to get him to listen to recall and to not leave your property or home without permission. That is for his safety and your peace of mind.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

T_dog12 said:


> We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


Their property is -not- his territory. Whether he was being aggressive or not doesn't matter at all, he could be trying to lick them in the face, it doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is you dog was loose and on his property.

He might be making an empty threat, but he might well shoot your dog next time.

You need to be a lot more careful, and start training your dog to come when called, and not to go through the door unless told that it can.

If you care for your dog that much, you should start training it to always come when called and not go out a door unless you say it's ok, and start now. If you don't care, blow it off, don't train the dog, and don't cry when it doesn't come home.


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 19, 2010)

T_dog12 said:


> We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril. This is the way the courts see it.

In like manner, even though your boy could stand some training about coming when called and not to bolt just because someone comes in and he ceases the opportunity, your dog doesn't sound like he's the neighborhood bully who roams about seeking someone to devour but he's just doing what's natural to many dogs, marking territory and digging. For that you're going to be shot? That's BS, pure and simple whether he's on your turf or not. Unless he's spied someone in their yard and comes over to attack them, I see no grounds to shoot him. I've had more than one dog come into my yard while I was outside just to investigate and maybe pee on my Rose of Sharon tree. Most times you can tell their intentions by body language. 

I had a lumbering Basset Hound come up my driveway not long ago just to see what I was doing. He had been going from house to house checking things out. His collar was on and I figured he was just out and about being nosey and just got out. Should I have called the owner and threatened to shoot him just because he was on my property? Let's get real. Your dog wasn't being aggressive and I see no need to make a "I'll shoot your dog" call in this particular instance. Being attacked on your property by an unknown dog is one thing(I've been there) but peeing on flowers, crapping in your yard and digging is NOT grounds for murdering someone's pet.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> Why would you take a dog you know to be aggressive at times out without a leash?


The OP said they NEVER take the dog out without a leash.


I too would have been pretty angry if a dog came and peed all over my lawn and dug up my flowers!! I would never threaten to shoot an animal, but I would definitely threaten to call animal control if it happened again.

If your neighbours are not animal people, their reactions aren't that extreme. Consider yourself lucky that your dog did not retaliate after being kicked. 

Teach your dog to respect the boundaries and/or put up a baby gate system.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Locke said:


> The OP said they NEVER take the dog out without a leash.


OOPS! I misread! And I read that TWICE to make sure I was reading it right.



My bad, sorry.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Where my sister lives it is absolutely legal to shoot a dog that comes onto your property and she has a friend whose dog was shot by the mail carrier, in her own yard, because the mail carrier felt threatened by the dog. I live in the suburbs where you are not allowed to fire a weapon but, out in the country, the rules can definitely be different!

I would be super pissed if your dog dug in my yard and peed all over. So, be a good neighbor and teach your dog to never bolt out the door and to come when called. It's for his own safety and your piece of mind.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> OOPS! I misread! And I read that TWICE to make sure I was reading it right.
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, sorry.



I had the same initial reading as you


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Slick50 said:


> I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force *unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril. *This is the way the courts see it.


True, but I think the problem there is the varying definition of feeling threatened or "believing" your life may be in peril - both are very subjective terms. And the court does see things quite differently when it comes to humans as compared to dogs.
It's already been pointed out by the Sheriff that the neighbor does have a legal right to shoot the dog.

And while I would NEVER shoot a dog for coming into my yard & digging in my flowers, I might just be frustrated/po'd enough to threaten it.

The point is - WATCH your dog!!! As a dog owner, you ARE responsible! And none of us would like to hear your dog was shot.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Slick50 said:


> I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril. This is the way the courts see it.


Um ... I don't know where you live, but in my state, if someone breaks into my home, I *do* have the right to use deadly force (and I WILL) whether or not they are threatening me with imminent bodily harm. I don't have to sit around and wait to see if they intend to kill me or not. 

And out in the country, the sheriff's department will not do too much about a property owner who kills a dog that wanders onto their property, unfortunately, unless they can prove that the landowner acted maliciously, and even then it's a simple property dispute, not felony animal cruelty.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

It's simple, really. If you value your dogs life, train him. I dont care how old he is, if hes neutered or not. None of it matters, the dog CAN (and should) be trained not to leave the house without permission. If you cant bother to do that, put him in a crate, bedroom, behind a baby gate or on a leash before you even consider opening a door. Your neighbors shouldnt be forced to put up with your dog destroying and peeing on their property. You said he was "marking his territory", guess what...your neighbors yard is NOT HIS TERRITORY! If your dog came into my yard, dug up my flowers and peed all over...we'd have had words, to put it nicely. 

I have a 14 1/2 month old intact male Saint Bernard. He weighs roughly 150lbs. Without ever laying a hand on him, I have taught him to never set a single TOE over the threshold without permission. I can (and do) unload my truck with the door open and my puppy standing at the door watching.

edit: Im sorry if this came across harsh. Loose dogs doing their business in my yard and passing who knows what to my puppy is a bit of a sensitive spot for me.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

There really is no excuse for your dog to run at large. My dogs (I have 4) have never been in my neighbor's yards. Although trained well, I leash them even when I transfer them from the car to the house. I crate them when I am not home in a locked bedroom. That way, none of the kids can accidently let them out or make a bad decision. My dogs spend a lot of time in my fenced back yard, but NEVER unsupervised.

If my neighbors told me that they would shoot my dogs if they saw them running at large, it would not worry me. This never happens. We have many loose dogs in our neighborhood and I deeply resent them. However, none of them are mine.

Just do what you need to do to keep your dog safe and contained. It'sll be okay.


----------



## Ack (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the one and only thing you can do to protect your dog is make sure that it never leaves your property. Even if it weren't for the issue with your neighbors you should make sure that your dog is never wandering around outside of your house/yard. In the country, many things can happen to dogs:

--Farmers/neighbors shooting them for causing mischief

--Hunters leaving out poisoned meat to kill dogs that they think are scaring away game

--Getting hit by a car

--Getting attacked by other stray dogs or wild animals

--He could also attack someone

It's really important that you set things up in a way that your dog can never accidentally get lose. Grab his collar or tie him up before opening the door. If you let him run in your yard unsupervised make sure that your fence is impenetrable. You got lucky this time. All it takes is one mistake to end your dog's life.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a friend who's own grandfather SHOT and KILLED BOTH of her dogs, just because they came over to play with his old dog.
So, either tell your friends to make SURE that the door is shut behind them, or/and train your dog like everyone has suggested. THere really are people who wouldn't hesitate to shoot a dog.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

marsha=whitie said:


> I had a friend who's own grandfather SHOT and KILLED BOTH of her dogs, just because they came over to play with his old dog.
> So, either tell your friends to make SURE that the door is shut behind them, or/and train your dog like everyone has suggested. THere really are people who wouldn't hesitate to shoot a dog.


Ouch... off topic but did he know they were her dogs?


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Bones said:


> Ouch... off topic but did he know they were her dogs?


yes, he did know because she had brought them over there MANY times (they're neighbors). He has dementia and alzhiemers, so maybe that had something to do with it, idk.
It was horrible... my dad and I were coming back from breakfast, and we drove by her house. I saw her grandpa picking up her rottie/pit Jovi and throwing her limp body into the back of the truck.. that was probably the worst wake up call EVER. Her mom had let them out of the basement without telling her about it, or else the dogs would've been inside.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

*sigh*

my dog bolts out the door as well, does not have a reliable recall, and is fearful of strangers (but not aggressive). we do lots of training, we do use baby gates, we watch him like a hawk, he gets walked twice a day so it's not like he's desperate for adventure....and still there are times when he manages to slip out the door. you can't change a dog overnight.

I'm sorry but I don't agree that the neighbor is acting appropriately at all. My neighbors' dogs pee on my property and dig up my flowers all the time and you don't see me running out to kick them and threaten that I'll shoot them. That's just ridiculous. He may be within his rights to do so, but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

T_dog12 said:


> We live in the country and we don't even have a dog catcher. I just called my Sheriff and he said they can kill my dog if it's on their property and there's nothing I can do about it. I told him they kicked it but he said that they really can't prosecute for animal cruelty since it's my word against theirs.  The thing is that he wasn't being aggressive. I now he's aggressive but they don't. He was just marking his territory and they went overboard. He had his tail wagging.


No, he was marking THEIR territory. Dogs with wagging tails will still bite.
You need to train your dog and/or put up a fence or kennel.
Crate him when people come over if you can't keep track of him.

AND, he was digging up their flowers. Did you offer to replace what he dug up?


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

Slick50 said:


> I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril. This is the way the courts see it.
> 
> In like manner, even though your boy could stand some training about coming when called and not to bolt just because someone comes in and he ceases the opportunity, your dog doesn't sound like he's the neighborhood bully who roams about seeking someone to devour but he's just doing what's natural to many dogs, marking territory and digging. For that you're going to be shot? That's BS, pure and simple whether he's on your turf or not. Unless he's spied someone in their yard and comes over to attack them, I see no grounds to shoot him. I've had more than one dog come into my yard while I was outside just to investigate and maybe pee on my Rose of Sharon tree. Most times you can tell their intentions by body language.
> 
> I had a lumbering Basset Hound come up my driveway not long ago just to see what I was doing. He had been going from house to house checking things out. His collar was on and I figured he was just out and about being nosey and just got out. Should I have called the owner and threatened to shoot him just because he was on my property? Let's get real. Your dog wasn't being aggressive and I see no need to make a "I'll shoot your dog" call in this particular instance. Being attacked on your property by an unknown dog is one thing(I've been there) but peeing on flowers, crapping in your yard and digging is NOT grounds for murdering someone's pet.


I guess you have never lived in farm country. Farmers can and will shoot any stray dog.

It's not up to the neighbor to know how to "read" the dog.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

marsha=whitie said:


> yes, he did know because she had brought them over there MANY times (they're neighbors). He has dementia and alzhiemers, so maybe that had something to do with it, idk.
> It was horrible... my dad and I were coming back from breakfast, and we drove by her house. I saw her grandpa picking up her rottie/pit Jovi and throwing her limp body into the back of the truck.. that was probably the worst wake up call EVER. Her mom had let them out of the basement without telling her about it, or else the dogs would've been inside.


I'm thinking if someone in the household has dementia, there should not be any guns lying around.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

It was a mistake to call law enforcement, but it's too late to do anything about that now.

Next step is to apologize to the neighbor again. He was in no mood to hear it right after the dog tore up his yard. Tell him that you know saying you're sorry is not sufficient. Pay for all the damage. If the neighbor responds favorably, keep him informed about what you are doing to train and control your dog.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

sablegsd said:


> I'm thinking if someone in the household has dementia, there should not be any guns lying around.


Yeah... needless to say, her grandma hid all of the guns.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Slick50 said:


> I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril. This is the way the courts see it.
> 
> .


That is not the case in much of the country. Many states have castle doctrines (I would not live in a state did not have one.) Someone breaks in your house they are a fair and valid target. You should not have to retreat or wait until someone does something to threaten you in your own home. A forceable entry is more than enough to know they are up to no good. 

In Florida, your home, place of work, vehicle, hotel room, etc are all covered under the castle doctrine. On the street you do not have to retreat as long as the threat and potential means is there before using deadly force.

Another good thing about Florida. If you send your dog on someone in a situation covered by the castle doctrine, the dog is protected from a bite history.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

maybe it's different in the US.... but I for one HAVE lived in farm country, my parents grew up in farm country, and my grandparents had farms. none of them or their neighbors would kill a stray dog. even when a dog was continually coming on their property to kill chickens or livestock.


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe I am a bit "off my rocker", considering that this person had just threatened to KILL my dog, but,...I think that were I in this situation, I would try to put my anger, scaredness, & appall aside, & try going a more tactic, humanic route. I would march my bottom BACK over to the neighbors house(- the dog of course), & proceede to "kiss his bottom" so to speak. I would let them know how awful I felt about what had happened earlier, ask what kind of flowers they would like so I could replace them, give them my cell phone number, inform them that I was going into extensive training of my dog, &, beg & plead w/them that in the future, should this ever happen again to PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE give me a call on the phone BEFORE they shoot my beloved pet!! I would also make sure that I trained the hell out of my dog too. Whats a better "motivator" to train them KNOWING that they could possiably be shot dead w/1 bullet for being somewhere that they DIDN'T belong?
My experience w/people consists of "sometimes you should burn bridges...other times you should help BUILD bridges"...in THIS CASE?? By all means,...BUILD A BRIDGE w/this neighbor!!!


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 19, 2010)

JiveDadson said:


> It was a mistake to call law enforcement, but it's too late to do anything about that now.
> 
> Next step is to apologize to the neighbor again. He was in no mood to hear it right after the dog tore up his yard. Tell him that you know saying you're sorry is not sufficient. Pay for all the damage. If the neighbor responds favorably, keep him informed about what you are doing to train and control your dog.


Why didn't you tell them just to politely ask the neighbor if they could kiss his a**!! What stupid advice. Maybe go over and shine his shoes, cut his lawn and fix his brakes after you take out his trash and offer him half your savings. The dog took a leak on the bushes or flowers maybe uprooted one or two-big deal. That ain't justification for threats like that. What are you going to do if a couple teenagers come over while you're blowing the sidewalk and bang on your mailbox-pull out your hog leg and blow them away or offer them $20 to do it again?


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

The OP's admittedly agressive dog dug up the neighbor's garden after getting loose.

The OP has stated that she isn't sure she can keep her dog off the nieghbor's property forever.

The OP, if she loves her dog, should mend fences. And keep her dog home.

It was good advice.


----------



## MacGruber (Feb 23, 2010)

Slick50 said:


> I think your sheriff's dept. must be an Andy and Barney outfit. *Try shooting someone that's come in your house for no reason and see where you land. Just because someone breaks in doesn't give the right to use lethal force unless they're threatening bodily harm or you believe your life may be in peril*. This is the way the courts see it.
> 
> In like manner, even though your boy could stand some training about coming when called and not to bolt just because someone comes in and he ceases the opportunity, your dog doesn't sound like he's the neighborhood bully who roams about seeking someone to devour but he's just doing what's natural to many dogs, marking territory and digging. For that you're going to be shot? That's BS, pure and simple whether he's on your turf or not. Unless he's spied someone in their yard and comes over to attack them, I see no grounds to shoot him. I've had more than one dog come into my yard while I was outside just to investigate and maybe pee on my Rose of Sharon tree. Most times you can tell their intentions by body language.
> 
> I had a lumbering Basset Hound come up my driveway not long ago just to see what I was doing. He had been going from house to house checking things out. His collar was on and I figured he was just out and about being nosey and just got out. Should I have called the owner and threatened to shoot him just because he was on my property? Let's get real. Your dog wasn't being aggressive and I see no need to make a "I'll shoot your dog" call in this particular instance. Being attacked on your property by an unknown dog is one thing(I've been there) but peeing on flowers, crapping in your yard and digging is NOT grounds for murdering someone's pet.



You better believe that if some stranger breaks into my home, he's getting a slug in the chest. That action in itself is threatening, and I'm not taking a chance with my life or my family's. But that's just the Marine in me.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

A few thoughts. First of all, your dog is YOUR dog. It's up to you to keep him contained in your home. If a friend let him out accidentally, that's your problem. If you must, keep your screen door locked so no one can just open it up. I know, this may seem like a pain in the butt but with a dog that has escaped, esp one who is aggressive, you need to keep control.
I am a dog person but if I strange dog came into my yard, while I wouldn't shoot it or threaten the dog or you, if I felt threatened, I'd probably call the police and/or put out a trap to catch the dog. I have two neighborhood dogs, both labs, who are out loose and visit our yard. We know one well, the other one won't come near is but I know they mean no harm. It might be different if it was a dog I've never seen.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Slick50 said:


> Why didn't you tell them just to politely ask the neighbor if they could kiss his a**!! What stupid advice. Maybe go over and shine his shoes, cut his lawn and fix his brakes after you take out his trash and offer him half your savings. The dog took a leak on the bushes or flowers maybe uprooted one or two-big deal. That ain't justification for threats like that. What are you going to do if a couple teenagers come over while you're blowing the sidewalk and bang on your mailbox-pull out your hog leg and blow them away or offer them $20 to do it again?


He should be happy the neighbor just didn't shoot his dog. Because as it is clearly expressed in the thread the neighbor would have been perfectly in the right to do so- according to the law. Whether or not you agree with it. It's best to amend the situation so that if it happens again the dog isn't killed.

Human life and dog life are just not on the same spectrum, your analogies are based on false logic. There are plenty of people where I live who have shot dogs that wandered on their property.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

trainingjunkie said:


> The OP's admittedly agressive dog dug up the neighbor's garden after getting loose.
> 
> The OP has stated that she isn't sure she can keep her dog off the nieghbor's property forever.
> 
> ...


Getting along with neighbors, or people in general, has much to recommend it. Besides, the OP is in a bit of a bind. He or she called the police and confessed. Not good. Now the neighbor and the cop are allies. If there is another incident, the cop can testify about the confession. The OP is best advised to defuse the situation, and that begins with acting responsibly. He should pay for the damage. There's a chance that the neighbor is a reasonable person who was just upset.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Slick50 said:


> Why didn't you tell them just to politely ask the neighbor if they could kiss his a**!! What stupid advice. Maybe go over and shine his shoes, cut his lawn and fix his brakes after you take out his trash and offer him half your savings. The dog took a leak on the bushes or flowers maybe uprooted one or two-big deal. That ain't justification for threats like that. What are you going to do if a couple teenagers come over while you're blowing the sidewalk and bang on your mailbox-pull out your hog leg and blow them away or offer them $20 to do it again?


Justified or not, the threat is real. In many areas, people can and do lawfully shoot strange dogs on their property. Also, there's the matter of being a good neighbor. The OPs dog damaged his neighbor's garden. Yes it was an accident, but even without the looming threat, the polite thing to do is to repair the damage. It's called being considerate.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

marsha=whitie said:


> I had a friend who's own grandfather SHOT and KILLED BOTH of her dogs, just because they came over to play with his old dog.
> So, either tell your friends to make SURE that the door is shut behind them, or/and train your dog like everyone has suggested. THere really are people who wouldn't hesitate to shoot a dog.


You know, some of 'those people' are even on this forum. My neighbors' 75 pound+, highly DA pit bull/chow mixes (who have killed other dogs previously) like to come over my fence 'to play' with Lizzie. Since they live outside in the neighbor's backyard (and hence are ALWAYS OUT), it's made me unable to use my backyard, which is much bigger than the front. 

I just got done putting up shadecloth and explaining to the neighbor that the next time it happens, I *WILL* be calling animal control, because Lizzie's life should not depend on her recall in my own backyard. The neighbor is majorly butt-hurt that I don't want his dogs 'playing' with Lizzie and Kaylee. (I'm not AS worried about Kaylee, but Lizzie is snack-sized and these dogs have previously killed cats and chickens.)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Annamarie said:


> maybe it's different in the US.... but I for one HAVE lived in farm country, my parents grew up in farm country, and my grandparents had farms. none of them or their neighbors would kill a stray dog. even when a dog was continually coming on their property to kill chickens or livestock.


Wow, that's the kind of farm country that I wish that *I* had grown up in. Where I'm from, people shoot dogs that "look" like coyotes... even if they're in someone else's front yard (my parents had 3 huskies before I came along and all THREE were shot and killed on OUR property. My uncles dog was shot in his own pasture by our neighbor who lived on the other hill... my cousin's were out playing in the yard when that happened. My neighbor shot at one of my first dogs because he thought that she was going back onto his farm to kill his chickens, which was total B.S. Needless to say, he and my dad had a really nice talk about that.)

You must have been lucky.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

waterbaby said:


> Justified or not, the threat is real. In many areas, people can and do lawfully shoot strange dogs on their property. Also, there's the matter of being a good neighbor. The OPs dog damaged his neighbor's garden. Yes it was an accident, but even without the looming threat, the polite thing to do is to repair the damage. It's called being considerate.


Well actually its called being Responsible. If my dog/horse/child damages someone else's property I always offer to fix it or pay to have it replaced.


----------

